# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Having problems scanning my 2nd part

## Hugues

For my second part, i wanted to test an object with sharp edges and precise measurements, to be able then to measure the scanned dimensions .

But i'm running into trouble, i cannot get a clean scan, see pictures below.

The object is a metalic L shape bracket.

I tried various settings for brightness and level of details, i also tried with the object in different positions.

Any advice appreciated,

IMG_20150702_184703.jpgIMG_20150702_184643.jpgIMG_20150702_183700.jpg

----------


## propologist

Powder it with talc it should then scan fine. if not you can also use spray paint primer.

----------


## Hugues

ok, i will try that tomorrow.

----------


## Hugues

i powdered the part with talc, but unfortunately i don't see much progress.

IMG_20150703_225212.jpg

----------


## CENKTURKMEN

> For my second part, i wanted to test an object with sharp edges and precise measurements, to be able then to measure the scanned dimensions .
> 
> But i'm running into trouble, i cannot get a clean scan, see pictures below.
> 
> The object is a metalic L shape bracket.
> 
> I tried various settings for brightness and level of details, i also tried with the object in different positions.
> 
> Any advice appreciated,
> ...




Please try  tripod mode.

----------


## Hugues

> Please try  tripod mode.


That was tripod mode , both modes fail.

----------


## Hugues

Actually, it's not the scan that fails, but the alignment.

I can scan properly in free scan mode, the first scans comes out nicely, the second one as well, but when i ask the system to align them, this is where it starts to get ugly.

Advice on proper alignment would be really needed here.

----------


## Hugues

Success !

Definitely overlapping at least 1/3 with the new scan area is helping a lot, as advised by Shining 3D in another thread.

I managed to free scan a part on my bike, about 400mm by 400mm, low or medium detail setting, i forgot to check, but not high setting.

I used around 20 scans maybe, it took me around 1 hour, most worked with automatic alignment, except for one tricky part on the left side, i had to manually align, but despite this the system did not manage to align the part, so i deleted that last scan and came back to this problematic area from another side.

And the dimensions are pretty good, measured 347 mm between 2 screws, reality is pretty much 347mm, +/- 0.5 mm maybe.

Cool ! scan can be seen here, 25 meg only stl file:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:913581

Now, one cool new function would be to be able to stop a scanning session, save it (in whatever internal format you use) then re-open it later and continue the scan. This way we could scan quite large parts, like my whole bike :-)

----------

